# What's Your Favorite Road Song?



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Mirabilis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

This vids way better


----------



## Denise1952

I got too many Meanderer, somebody stop me, LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JustBonee

Another one we always enjoyed on the open road ..oldie but goodie -   Eric Burdon & the Animals


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## kcvet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman

Not my favorite, but a good song for cruising.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z9wd9bS1FM


----------



## hollydolly

I know this song by Josh turner has a deeper meaning than travelling but I love this song so much I thought I'd add it anyway..


----------



## oldman

I am driving back home to PA today from Florida. Normally, I just listen to satellite radio, but sometimes I put in my Doo Wop cd's. I think today would be a good day to do so. With this being the weekend, traffic will be heavy in both directions and will certainly be horrible around Orlando.


----------



## oldman




----------



## hollydolly

Another Garfunkel one.  Travelin' Boy,... Have a safe trip home  oldman..


----------



## oldman

Have you ever listened or read the lyrics to "The Sound of Silence?" This is just my opinion, but Paul Simon was a very good song writer and producer. As I have read, Art Garfunkel only wrote one song while they were a duo and that one was, "Bridge Under Troubled Waters." This is supposedly what caused their break-up. Art has a very good voice for the type of music he sings. I enjoy listening to all of Simon and Garfunkel or just Paul Simon songs. They are more like folk singers.

One other item I want to add; the song, "Dead Skunk In the Middle of the Road" is an oldie. I remember going out and buying the music to this song, so that I could learn to play it on my fiddle for my Mother. She heard the song a long time ago and became fascinated with it. It made her laugh. My Dad and I used to play together when he was alive. I played the harmonica back then, my Dad played the fiddle (I learned from him starting at age 5), and my uncle played the guitar. We never had a drummer. We played Bluegrass, which was my Dad's and Uncle's favorite, for family get-togethers or if we just felt like singing on a Sunday afternoon. It was a great time. The best of times. 

Sorry for the interruption here, but I was just reminiscing. Have you ever heard or saw something that gave you a moment of pause?


----------



## hollydolly

What fascinating memories oldman, I'd love to have been a part of those days, bluegrass and mountain singing, fabulous!!

I do know all the words of Garfunkel songs as well as Paul simon songs. I remember when I was a teen we used to have Simon and Garfunkel 8 tracks especially Bridge over troubled water,  in our old jalopy that we teens ran around in, and we'd sing those songs at the tops of our voices as we drove around the country lanes on Sunny hot summer days. Especially loved Baby driver and the Boxer...ooooh the fun memories of those days


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> What fascinating memories oldman, I'd love to have been a part of those days, bluegrass and mountain singing, fabulous!!
> 
> I do know all the words of Garfunkel songs as well as Paul simon songs. I remember when I was a teen we used to have Simon and Garfunkel 8 tracks especially Bridge over troubled water,  in our old jalopy that we teens ran around in, and we'd sing those songs at the tops of our voices as we drove around the country lanes on Sunny hot summer days. Especially loved Baby driver and the Boxer...ooooh the fun memories of those days
> 
> This was my Dad's favorite.


----------



## hollydolly

Long before my time oldman, but I do know who grandpa jones was thanks to country family reunion shows which brought all the older Blue grass and country singers together to reminisce and sing their old songs.

I was just too young to know any of them, but I've since fallen in love with music that I'd never heard when I was young, but sadly most of those people have died.

I love Jean Sheperd , the osborne brothers, Gene watson, Boxcar willie  and  loads more and this man... Mac Wiseman..


----------



## hollydolly

A song that always makes me smile is Show me the way to Amarillo.

In this video it's not sung by Tony Chrystie, but by the Royal Dragoon Guards when they were on a peace keeping tour of Iraq, they decided to do a spoof of the song, to keep everyone's morale up!

It's great fun and never ceases to make me smile..


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> I know this song by Josh turner has a deeper meaning than travelling but I love this song so much I thought I'd add it anyway..



The term road was a shortened version of railroad, so this was a good selection!  I always liked Rodger Miller's "King of The Road", which was about trains.  But your "Long Black Train" brought to my mind the poem from Lincoln's funeral train: "The Lonesome Train" http://www.abrahamlincolnonline.org/lincoln/education/lonesome.htm
I remember Eleanor Roosevelt's voice reading a portion of it :

A lonesome train on a lonesome track -- 
Seven coaches painted black -- 
A slow train, a quiet train 
Carrying Lincoln home again; 
Washington, Baltimore, 
Pittsburgh, Philadelphia, 
Coming into New York town, 
You could hear that whistle for miles around 
Crying, Freedom! Freedom!!


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> A song that always makes me smile is Show me the way to Amarillo.
> 
> In this video it's not sung by Tony Chrystie, but by the Royal Dragoon Guards when they were on a peace keeping tour of Iraq, they decided to do a spoof of the song, to keep everyone's morale up!
> 
> It's great fun and never ceases to make me smile..



HAHA! That was SO well done!!  Still good for morale! Thanks Hollydolly!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> Long before my time oldman, but I do know who grandpa jones was thanks to country family reunion shows which brought all the older Blue grass and country singers together to reminisce and sing their old songs.
> 
> I was just too young to know any of them, but I've since fallen in love with music that I'd never heard when I was young, but sadly most of those people have died.
> 
> I love Jean Sheperd , the osborne brothers, Gene watson, Boxcar willie  and  loads more and this man... Mac Wiseman..




OH!!! I do know Mac Wiseman and what a Bluegrass player he is. He has played for some of the biggest bands in the business, not to mention that he also done well on his own. He must be about 90 years old now. Dumb question; does he still perform?


----------



## Meanderer

om,he is 89 by now, and the link below has a video.

http://blogs.tennessean.com/tunein/2012/09/23/a-boundless-voice-at-87-mac-wiseman-is-still-a-bluegrass-musical-maverick/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly

Yes Oldman as meanderer said above Mac is still alive and 90 next year. Although confined to a wheelchair now he still plays along with his buddies, and this year 2014 he was inducted into the Country music Hall of Fame!


----------



## Meanderer

Thank you hollydolly for that song!  Never heard "Jimmy Brown" before!


----------



## Ina

Holly, You sure your not from our deep south? I grew up on folk and country music. :grin:


----------



## hollydolly

Ina, you know what... that has been said to me before on different occasions on other forums. One American said to me that I knew more about America than any Brit he'd ever known and he'd known quite a few from being in the military.

 I think I might have been an American in a past life lol, but I've never visited your beautiful country not in this life anyway..


----------



## hollydolly

Talking of Jimmy Brown meanderer and Ina , one of my all time favourites (bearing in mind I didn't get to know about these until a few years ago) is this one..







..and here they are almost 50 years later still sounding wonderful.


----------



## Ina

Wonderful, In these old songs the lyrics were so clear and imploring that they made me feel emotions I was too young to understand. :hide: :clap:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oldman

That's a beautiful song. I saw Barry some years ago in Las Vegas. After Barry was introduced and came out on stage, he made a statement that I had also heard Billy Joel say at his concert in Central Park, so maybe they stole the line from each another. But anyway, Barry said, "One of my critics have always said that I am a very good songwriter and maybe I should just stick to that because as singer I am not. So, I thought about this for a long time and I decided that if I was going to write the songs that I was also going to sing them because I am the only person that knows where to place the emphasis on certain words in the song. Anyone else would just sing the song by just singing the words without any emphasis." If you listen closely to Barry singing, you can actually hear him emphasizing certain words." Billy Joel said the same things about his singing, but not verbatim.


----------



## Meanderer

Another of Barry's road songs.  Some would say a better version than Paul's.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bullie76

Yesterday when driving back from the coast, I listened to an ac/dc cd a friend gave me. It seemed to make me drive faster. Didn't get a ticket though.  I better stick to my Beach Boy cd while driving.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9611


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

When I was a kid, it was 99 Bottles of Beer. Then I became a mother. My kids learned that song. Payback_ was_ hell!


----------



## Meanderer

*The ultimate BEER SONG (99 bottles - Zane Williams)*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

1975 was a good year....Merle wasn't so haggard!  Thanks SB!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly

Good one meanderer...JR was my mums favourite singer...

I love Merle..


----------



## Meanderer

First I've heard that one!  Thank you HD!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

Meanderer said:


> 1975 was a good year....Merle wasn't so haggard!



None of us were in '75!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oldman

Meanderer said:


>



Great movie.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## AprilT

That was so much fun to watch, I'll have to go watch some of their other videos.  So much fun, I'm surprised they left in the one encounter.    Very funny to watch.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lyn




----------



## Lyn




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JudyB

My fav version as well:


----------



## Meanderer

RED DOG ROAD


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Ollie's Jolly Christmas Road Trip[/h]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Rob

It started well ...






... and got better ...






... but ended so badly ...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Josiah

I don't know why this song popped into my head when I read the post, but here it is


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

What about 'Far From Any Road' by The Handsome Family. It's on the albumn 'Singing Bones' from 2003 [and is also the theme used in True Detective.]Their other songs are very good too, great music and very poetic lyrics. Sorry I can'r provide a link, but it's on YouTube.


----------



## Meanderer

oakapple said:


> What about 'Far From Any Road' by The Handsome Family. It's on the albumn 'Singing Bones' from 2003 [and is also the theme used in True Detective.]Their other songs are very good too, great music and very poetic lyrics. Sorry I can'r provide a link, but it's on YouTube.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

Meanderer, I have enjoyed listening to all the vids you posted.


----------



## Meanderer

...seems like everywhere you go...you run into a road!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

This video features Ray Charles performing Take Me Home Country Roads.


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Gillian Welch - I Dream A Highway*

*WARNING*: This is a 14 1/2 minute video, that might put you to sleep. A challenge to listen to it all the way through...an exercise in patience.  Phil will probably say:"14 1/2 minutes of my life...GONE FOREVER"! HAHA!






*A *story about listening to this song...NOT *my* story: "I was at a bar once and I played this song on the jukebox. It was a pretty crowded night and at about minute 3 I was hearing comments about how slow the song was. Then at 5 minutes the comments were, "this song is still on?" At about 8 minutes the situation turned to desperation. The bar tender couldn't find the remote so she had no way to skip tracks. There was a crowd gathered around the juke box trying to change the song. People were getting so mad my friends and I tried to blend in so no one noticed we were the ones who had put it on! There was a round of applause when it finished. I felt like putting it on again walking out the door. I love Gillian Welch. haha".


----------



## Meanderer

*Lost Highway*


----------



## Foxie




----------



## ~Lenore

*The Highway ~Willy Nelson

*


----------



## Meanderer

Thank you Lenore, for that song of Willie's!  I never heard it before and it struck a chord!  The highway never ends!


----------



## ~Lenore

*You're welcome.

I had never heard it either.  An old friend of mine a Texan and a Vietmam vet told me he loved it but could not find it.  So I searched and searched for it.  I found it for him, it struck a personal chord with him too.  I liked it because I like Willie.  It is a rather haunting song, isn't it. I know I miss spelled his name, I always do.   I know another Willie song hardly any one has ever heard but it is not a ROAD song so....
*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The original intro to Star Trek: with lyrics by Gene Roddenberry.





Beyond 
The rim of the star-light 
My love 
Is wand'ring in star-flight 
I know 
He'll find in star-clustered reaches 
Love, 
Strange love a star woman teaches. 
I know 
His journey ends never 
His star trek 
Will go on forever. 
But tell him 
While he wanders his starry sea 
Remember, remember me.




.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

:lofl:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_FQFuUzDY4


----------



## Meanderer

HAHA! That was great, Lara...never heard of pumpcast!  They were pumped!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

It's hard to choose just one!


----------



## Arachne

and


----------



## Arachne




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Temperance

Steppenwolf.........Born To Be Wild


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_Five Hundred Miles _- Peter, Paul & Mary 
(live in concert, probably early 60's)


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Over the next hill, we'll be home!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Detour (there's a muddy road ahead)_ - Leon Russell and Willie Nelson
(another one sung around our house a lot when I was a kid)


----------



## Meanderer

Old Irish Blessing


----------



## NancyNGA

_Everybody Wants to Rule the World _- Tears for Fears

Not technically a road song I guess, but a road video, and it's got "the rhythm."


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

"Well, hang in there".


----------



## Arachne




----------



## RadishRose

Who remembers Tom Waits' Big Joe and Phantom 309? 






It still makes me cry.


----------



## Lara

*Free & Easy (down the road I go) - Dierks Bentley*


----------



## Lara

*It's lmmaterial - Driving Away From Home*


----------



## Lara

It's bizarre but I thought I decided to wait to post my 2 Chuck Berry songs since I just posted a couple of other songs. Then, only minutes later, I turn on my TV and they're reporting his death. In fact, when the reporter said "We are suffering the loss of a legend tonight" I was thinking " he won't say Chuck Berry I hope"...then he did. Of all the people in the world that could die and it was him. I was really enjoying his songs before I knew about his passing. So sad. Life's consequences are so odd aren't they. I have 2 I saved today to post here. Here is the first:


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lara

^ Good one Marie! Fun times 

*Nadine - Chuck Berry
*


			
				Lara said:
			
		

> It's bizarre but I thought I decided to wait to post my 2 Chuck Berry songs since I just posted a couple of other songs. Then, only minutes later, I turn on my TV and they're reporting his death. In fact, when the reporter said "We are suffering the loss of a legend tonight" I was thinking " he won't say Chuck Berry I hope"...then he did. Of all the people in the world that could die and it was him. I was really enjoying his songs before I knew about his passing. So sad. Life's consequences are so odd aren't they. I have two I saved today to post here.


...and here's the other one I planned to post here earlier. 
The song, Nadine is where he's in his car, bus, cadillac, taxi around the city looking for Nadine:


----------



## Meanderer

The Abbey Road Sessions


----------



## Buckeye

Can't go wrong with ZZ Top  "La Grange"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE1xO44FlME


----------



## hauntedtexan

I desire "mellow" on a road trip, so I burn my own cd's for music and have a few unabridged audio books on hand. 1st song on every road mix 



is this one:


----------



## Meanderer

Following the Mellow-brick Road!nthego:  Great choice. Tex


----------



## Meanderer

[FONT=&quot]JERRY O'SULLIVAN ROAD SONG[/FONT]


----------



## Meanderer

Josh Turner and Randy Travis - King of the Road


----------



## hauntedtexan

If you don't mind being stopped for reckless driving, put this on the player..... try to keep your foot still on the gas pedal....


----------



## Steve LS

Tough question, any Dave Edmonds song.
















Mercury Blues
Allen Jackson





David Lindley


----------



## Filip




----------



## Trade




----------

